# Anyone active on the Wizards boards?



## RangerWickett (Dec 13, 2011)

I did a quick Google scan of threads over at WotC's forums, and there are no threads about ZEITGEIST, and only a few about WotBS. 

At some point when we've gotten adventure 3 out for ZEITGEIST I plan to try to spread the word over there, but in my experience people tend to dismiss new posters who are just trying to promote a product. So I was hoping perhaps a few EN Worlders might also be regular contributors over at the WotC boards, and that you might be willing to increase public awareness of this most excellent adventure path.

Do they have a 'storyhour' esque section over there. I think even just reposting some of the game session synopses people have put up here would be great.

Anyone who helps out, I can try to give you or a character/ship/location of your creation a cameo in an upcoming adventure. Who doesn't want to be killed by strangers gaming around the world?


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd help ya out, but I recently discovered that at least one of the WotC mods is a racist sexist jerk. Long story short, I'm probably banned and don't have much interest in going back.

If you end up having to do this yourself though, you could always make your own account and just spend a few days posting all over the place. A few hundred post counts is worth a bit of cred, even if you're 'new.'


----------



## mcmillan (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't know about any particular threads devoted to Zeitgeist, though I have been talking it up whenever I come across people asking non-WOTC adventures or how to introduce more modern elements.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2011)

I think generally over there non-official stuff won't get much traction. All judged by the logo, not the content.


----------



## malcolm_n (Dec 14, 2011)

I have to agree with Morrus.  You'll get less out of your effort than it may at first seem.  If you're going to post anywhere, it'll probably be in either House Rules or GSL, neither of which sees much traffic.

In my experience, both with D&D and a few other games, those who stay on the official forums for something are often pretty well against something that doesn't have a shiny stamp from the originator.

That said, don't let me discourage you.  I haven't been on of late, but I've still got several friends over there. I'll get on and run some Interference in the next day or so, see if I can get at least a couple nods.


----------



## Selganor (Dec 16, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I think generally over there non-official stuff won't get much traction. All judged by the logo, not the content.




In my experience, it's not the logo but the useability in the Character Builder that makes and breaks third party products in 4e.

If it's something simple (like a magic item that works sometimes and you just can write the stats to the "normal/magical" version of the item) then it's far likelier to be used than something more complex (like a paragon path that's completely NOT on your sheet/cards if you use it).

Maybe the slowdown in product release allows the programmers to come up with an option to include houseruled stuff (finally)


----------



## mdusty (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd recommend the Paizo boards.  Heck, didn't they even promote the first Zeitgeist book on their main page for awhile?


----------



## Ajar (Dec 18, 2011)

mcmillan said:


> I don't know about any particular threads devoted to Zeitgeist, though I have been talking it up whenever I come across people asking non-WOTC adventures or how to introduce more modern elements.



Yep, I've been doing this too.


----------

